# Balance & weight



## Laurenr (Apr 3, 2014)

Tell me about balance in a fountain pen, how to find it, and how to build it in the pen. 

Also, how to add weight to the pen body?


----------



## ashaw (Apr 3, 2014)

Metal trim adds weight to a pen.  Metal body.  As far a balance.  How does the pen fit in your had in writing position. You should not have to press too hard to start writing.  Who do you grip the section unposted and posted.  The back of the pen should fall naturally between your thumb and forefinger.  

Weight is very subjective.  Some people want a heavy pen or want a light pen. Also customers have a perception that a light pen is cheap and a heavy pen is expensive. 

Again the only way to add weight is through the choice of barrel material or the addition of metal to the trim hardware.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 3, 2014)

Weight - that is entirely subjective but people with great big hands will tend to want a heavier pen.  You make a heavier pen bu making a bigger pen.

Balance is also a bit subjective and depends some what on hand size and pen size.  When a pen is held in a writing position if it feels like it is going to fall backwards the top end (usually a posted cap) is too heavy. If it feels like you will have to press hard to write the body is probably too light.  When I write the body of the pen is resting on my second finger and the Y made by my thumb and first finger with my thumb and first finger on the grip.  If it isn't completely comfortable - something is wrong with the pen.  For me.  For someone else it might be fine.  I suppose that would be called "balance"


----------

